
Hear What Scholars Think English Will Sound Like in 100 Years - hunglee2
http://audiblerange.com/categories/voice/hear-what-scholars-think-english-will-sound-like-in-100-years/
======
Zenst
Having read this and the example audio it appears that the researchers seem to
believe that external 2nd language speakers will dictate what English sounds
like in the future and when I heard the 100 years in the future example I was
having deja vu with what many non-Native english speakers would speak today.

So I'm inclined to dismiss this unless everybody in the country suddenly has a
stroke, which again, most unlikely and if you go 100 years in the past, you
would find it less disparity than this speculation.

What does happen is new words come into play and more so over perversion and
bastardisation of existing words.

But we have many flavours of English and with that, you can not these days
define English as one language and country variations are abound from the
America's to Jamaica in which the localisation is most noticeable. As you
equally get with geographic variations within the UK and are accent
inflections.

But listen to the example of how they perceive English in 100 years time and
then somebody who is recovering from a stroke. That too me is just wrong.

